# camera for xmas



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

sure i have said somewhere before, but the missus likes her sisters camera, Canon Digital IXUS 870 IS, as it has a function on it that you can select a colour and when it takes the pic, only shows that colour, every thing else is black and white.

now, does anyone know what that feature is, and what other cameras have it? prefer a DSLR one really.

any opinions? cheers all :thumb:


----------



## Chris200100 (Jun 1, 2008)

Its called colour accent and I beleive only on cannon cameras, my powershot G7 got it and I beleive the newer version the G10 got it too.

Not sure if the Cannon DSLR have it tho


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

DSLRs most likely won't have it, not sure though, although its easy enough to change with a mild skill in Photoshop, or a program such as that.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

oh well, if thats what she wants, so be it, i'll just have to get DSLR for myself, lol


----------



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

jessop got some great deals on 450d at the moment


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

whats the 450d ?


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

450d is a fantastic camera, and has really come down in price.
Its a dslr.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

canon?


----------



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

ah sorry here is the link 50 pounds cash back 
http://www.jessops.com/online.store...50D 18-55mm f3.5-5.6 IS Lens-73523/Show.html

ye its cannon sorry i have the old one the 400d


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Sorry yep its a Cannon.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

update, now its got to have the function to take pics quickly, as in capture something in motion! 

lol


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

shutter lag apparently


----------

